# WTB 30-06



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone seen any 30-06 ammo for sale? A guy behind the counter at Mike’s just chuckled when I asked and said they’ve only had it 2-3 times all year. Seems like a lot of older rounds are tougher to find these days. Never thought I’d ever see a day when a box of 30-06 wasn’t on a shelf in every store that sold ammo.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I’ve been seeing it at academy


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Scott's in Jay. They had 3 or 4 different brands and styles a few weeks ago when I was there. I've been looking for 168 grain Winchester Ballistic Tips for months with no success, but I did manage to get a few boxes of other hunting ammo.

Ar Ed you looking for hunting or range ammo?


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Gulf coast guns typically has some. It’s pricey but what isn’t these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

PensacolaEd said:


> Call Scott's in Jay. They had 3 or 4 different brands and styles a few weeks ago when I was there. I've been looking for 168 grain Winchester Ballistic Tips for months with no success, but I did manage to get a few boxes of other hunting ammo.
> 
> Ar Ed you looking for hunting or range ammo?


Hunting mostly. It’s on so I only check it each year with a few rounds.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

O-SEA-D said:


> I’ve been seeing it at academy


Must just be missing it. I’m in there pretty often.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I will come through again.....I ALWAYS look out fer family so when I saw a box of 30-06, I bought you it. Federal 150 grain Power Shock jacketed hollow point. $40.....or trade for a caliber/grain I use which is ALOT.....35 Rem 200 gr, 270 WIN 140 gr, 7-08 139 gr, 243 100 gr.... If you aren't interested its open to anyone since I have NO 30-06 rifles...I live in Baker and can deliver at my leisure or meet ya somewhere close....

The same place had a 2 boxes of Winchester 270 WIN in 130 gr for 49.99 
and 1 box of Federal 270 in 150 gr for 35

This is up in Andalusia at a flea/antique store.....


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

I've got 37 rounds of winchester 165GN power point that I'd trade straight up for some 180GN core lok or similar if you come across any. Not really wanting to sell but my gun is dialed in with 180s so only have the 165s for backups. If I did sell it'd be $75 or trade round for round for 30-30 SP ammo any grain. I'd also trade for 120 9mm HSTs or similar jacketed hollow point or the same SD style rounds in .380. Located in Gulf Breeze/Midway area and would have to meet locally.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, If you are going to get stuck with them, I will take them off your hands. I have several 30-06 rifles, so I can re-sight one with them and use it as a back up or guest hunter rig.

Keep me posted.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> Jason, If you are going to get stuck with them, I will take them off your hands. I have several 30-06 rifles, so I can re-sight one with them and use it as a back up or guest hunter rig.
> 
> Keep me posted.


Will do brother....


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Tip of the hat to everyone offering to sell for what you paid or very minimal mark up to help everyone out. Prices for hunting rounds are getting close to insanity if you can find them for sale online/in-store. ~$3/rd for basic corelokts online for 30-30 and 06 these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Straight Shot said:


> Tip of the hat to everyone offering to sell for what you paid or very minimal mark up to help everyone out. Prices for hunting rounds are getting close to insanity if you can find them for sale online/in-store. ~$3/rd for basic corelokts online for 30-30 and 06 these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try to help folks out like I would expect unfortunately it doesn't work out everytime like this un when you try to do something and all ya hear is crickets.....fortunately the bullets will get sold to another and it'll be chalked up for future reference....


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason said:


> I try to help folks out like I would expect unfortunately it doesn't work out everytime like this un when you try to do something and all ya hear is crickets.....fortunately the bullets will get sold to another and it'll be chalked up for future reference....


Hey been offline a few days. You referring to me? I’ll damn sure take them off your hands. PM me a good # and we’ll meet up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GRAY AREA said:


> Hey been offline a few days. You referring to me? I’ll damn sure take them off your hands. PM me a good # and we’ll meet up.


Yeah man, just figured got ghosted....haha PM inbound


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Academy in Foley had 30.06 remington coreloks 150 gr. for $25.00 per box ...that was Friday. i found Hornady whitetail 150 gr on line for 65.00 a box , thats a big no for me


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap, I'm glad I reload and also loaded up on the Core Lokts before the season started.

$3.00 per round for what I used to pay $0.75 per round is just plain crazy.





__





Core Lokt 30-06 150 Grain PSP Pointed Soft Point, 20 Rounds


Remington Core Lokt 30-06 150 Grain PSP Pointed Soft Point, 20 Rounds for sale from Elite Firearms.




www.elitefirearmsonline.com


----------

